# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment mettre un avatar [suis-je ridicule]

## cyberderf

Ok je commence  m'y plaire ici alors je dcide de *m'ajouter un petit avatar*.   HUm..  je cherche mais je ne trouve pas.  Rien dans la section profil.  Pas trs intuitif ce forum en phpBB que je me dis ... mais je dois surement oublier quelque chose.  Je suis peut-etre un peu fatigu.  Je dois chercher mal.  

Alors je vais ds la FAQ : on nous dit d'aller  la fin de notre profil et d'ajouter un lien html de l'image.   Ah trop facile que je me dis!! 

Quoi  la fin du profil ???  *Mais voyons il n'y a rien  la fin du profil..*  Je suis plus perdu que jamais.  C'est un peu ridicule non? Mais quand mme, il doit bien y avoir un moyen simple d'y arriver.  Bon...  est-ce que c'est moi qui n'est pas dbrouillard ou quoi ?
--
--

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Sur ce mme forum, quelques lignes plus haut :
Mode d'emploi du forum, dates/heures, Avatars, toiles, ...


a++  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

au fait, est-il normal que je ne puisse pas voir les avatars depuis toutes les machines ?

au boulot, a marche... mais pas chez moi  ::cry::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Lut,

C'est tout simplement :
 ::arrow::   Il faut tre membre pour pouvoir mettre un avatar  ::):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> au fait, est-il normal que je ne puisse pas voir les avatars depuis toutes les machines ?
> 
> au boulot, a marche... mais pas chez moi


non ca doit marcher de partout.

----------


## gorgonite

*ArHacKnIdE* ben moi je peux... que signifie tre membre ?




> non ca doit marcher de partout.


ben a doit tre un problme de cache avec mon proxy... mais a dure quand mme depuis samedi soir  ::cry::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Bien si je me rapelle bien, c'est au bout de 100 messages
 que l'on devient membre et que l'option "avatar" apparat dans le profil,
 et tout est crit l :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=44

----------


## cyberderf

> Votre Profil :  Votre Avatar (image personnelle)
> 
> - Activation des avatars  distance (stoqus sur autre site web). Pour activer votre avatar, ditez votre profil, et  la fin insrez l'adresse URL de votre avatard  afficher, exemple : www.monhebergeur.ext/monimage.gif.
> Le c:/temp/image.gif ne marche pas . Il faut qu'elle soit dispo sur Internet sans login ni password.
> 
> Vous n'avez pas besoin d'avoir un site, vous pouvez aller sur un site de clipart, selectionner une petit image, obtenir l'adresse URL avec clic bouton droit et copier cette meme adresse URL dans votre profil, case Avatar  distance.


Apparament il n'y a pas cette option.  Donc je ne suis pas membre en rgle...  Pourtant je me suis inscrit!!!  C'est qd meme ridicule !
-
-

----------


## blackhorus

en plus d'tre memebre (le fait que tu poste le prouve), il fait poster *100*  messages...  ::wink:: , patience, alors

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Pensez    :;):

----------

